# arreglar [acomodar] el cuarto de los chicos



## Gamen

Buenas noches.
Quisiera traducir la idea de "arreglar" el cuarto de los chicos.

Contexto:
Los chicos tiran todos los juguetes al piso y desordenan el cuarto. Después los padres tienen que ordenar lo que tiran, acomodar los juguetes y limpiar porque se junta tierra.

La frase en español:
Josefa es una madre que se la pasa *arreglando* el cuarto de los chicos.
Cada dos por tres tiene que *arreglar* el cuarto porque los chicos lo dejan un chiquero.

Josefa é uma mãe que passa o tempo todo *arrumando/arranjando/ajeitando *o quarto das crianças.
Josefa deve* dar um jeito* no quarto das crianças cada três por quatro porque as crianças o deixam um chiqueiro.

¿Las cuatro formas verbales usadas son correctas en este contexto?

Agradezco somentarios.


----------



## Carfer

'_Arrumar_' em Portugal. '_Arranja_r' poderia ser, no caso de o quarto precisar de alguma reparação ou adaptação (pintura, por exemplo, algum embelezamento). '_Ajeitar_' também, mas no sentido de lhe '_dar um jeito_', de fazer com que esteja menos desorganizado sem, contudo, o arrumar tão bem como deveria (como solução provisória, só para remediar).


----------



## Gamen

Acho que entendí. "Dar um jeito" ou "ajeitar" é simplemesmente fazer algo para apenas "resolver a situação de maneira superficial, imediata ou rápida", não é mesmo?


----------



## Ari RT

Também no Brasil os quartos são arrumados. Arranjar não se usa, a não ser em sentido figurado para significar "providenciar uma decoração" ou arquitetura de interiores. Ajeitar eu entenderia como referiu Carfer, com sutis diferenças, talvez regionais. Ajeitar é deixar a jeito (para algo). Se a avó vem visitar, ajeita-se o quarto para que não pareça desleixado. Se se vai pintar a casa, ajeita-se o quarto para que a tinta não respingue nos móveis. Se a lâmpada queimou, substituí-la é também ajeitar o ambiente (para um implícito estudo, por exemplo).
Se a pessoa não tem um quarto (a avó que vem de visita, por exemplo), e vai-se providenciar um quarto a partir de outro cômodo, pode-se dizer "arranjar" *UM* quarto para que a visita durma. Por exemplo, na sala, que será, então, posta a jeito para tal (o sofá será forrado e serão trazidos travesseiros e lençóis). Na manhã seguinte, após a dormida, a sala será arrumada, para que volte à sua função de ambiente social.
Dar um jeito é, como no caso da gravata, resolver um problema maior que a arrumação rotineira. Suponha que o quarto dispõe de seu próprio banheiro _en suite_ e a pia tem um vazamento. Reparar o vazamento é dar um jeito no quarto.


----------



## Ari RT

No nordeste do Brasil também se usa "ajeitar" para "obter", "providenciar", mas é uso local.
- Ajeite aí um almoço para mais duas pessoas.
- Vamos viajar amanhã bem cedo, ajeite o abastecimento do carro ainda hoje.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Acho que entendí. "Dar um jeito" ou "ajeitar" é simplemesmente fazer algo para apenas "resolver a situação de maneira superficial, imediata ou rápida", não é mesmo?



Isso, mas para o Brasil leve em conta o que diz o Ari.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado.
Então, no Brasil "dar um jeito" é reparar alguma coisa em um quarto, cômodo, [ou acomodar uma gravata muito amarrotada ou desluzida], por exemplo, enquanto que "arrumar" dá a idéia de "ordenar, limpar e acomodar 'superficialmente' para que tudo pareça bem disposto, as coisas em seu lugar".
Mas, como assinalou o Carfer, no Brasil também não se fala também "dê um jeito no seu quarto/ajeite o quarto" com o mesmo sentido de "acomodar um pouco [de maneira superficial, digamos] para que pareça ordenado e mais nada", isto é, sem fazer uma grande limpeza ou mudança profunda na dispisiçâo dos móveis, quadros, aparelhos, etc.?


----------



## Cainejo

Ari RT said:


> No nordeste do Brasil também se usa "ajeitar" para "obter", "providenciar", mas é uso local.
> - Ajeite aí um almoço para mais duas pessoas.
> - Vamos viajar amanhã bem cedo, ajeite o abastecimento do carro ainda hoje.



Tenho ouvido numa canção portuguesa "arranjar" nesse sentido, é correto?


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Tenho ouvido numa canção portuguesa "arranjar" nesse sentido, é correto?



É, '_arranjar_' é comum no sentido de obter, conseguir (_'arranjei um emprego', 'arranjei um marido', 'arranjei uma complicação'_).


----------



## Cainejo

Obrigado, o uso que ouvi é "arranjou um par jeitoso", no fado "A Bia da Mouraria".


----------



## Ari RT

"Arranjar" nesse sentido é mais correto e mais comum que "ajeitar". "Ajeitar" foi citado apenas como um uso local, possível, mas não dominante.


----------



## Gamen

Está correta esta interpretação?

*Arrumar* o quarto das crianças = ordenár, acomodar e limpar.
*Arranjar* o quarto das crianças = fazer mudanças arquitetônicas ou na disposição dos móveis, pintar, decorar, enfeitar, adornar.
*Dar um jeito no* quarto das crianças = acomodar para que tudo fique ordenado, sem fazer limpeza ou arrumação profunda [ou tudo o contrário] Isto não fica claro para mim.
*Ajeitar* o quarto das crianças. E incomum. Ajeita-se uma gravata, uma roupa amarrotada ou amassada, um quadro que está mal colocado talvez...


----------



## Ari RT

Sua interpretação está correta.
Quanto ao "dar um jeito", tem a conotação de resolver um ou mais problemas. Se o quarto está intransitável, dê um jeito para que eu possa passar (tire as roupas do chão, guarde os brinquedos...). Se está sujo, dê um jeito nessa sujeira (limpe). Se a janela não fecha, dê um jeito para que abra e feche normalmente (conserte o ferrolho). É diferente de arrumar, que pressupõe levar o quarto a um determinado estado conhecido e "default", no qual se começa a semana e cujo deterioro é mais ou menos esperado e progressivo. Até que chegue a faxineira, que, então, levará o quarto novamente ao estado de "arrumado" para o início de um novo ciclo arrumação - bagunça - arrumação.
Ajeitar a gravata: OK
Ajeitar a roupa amarrotada: OK
Ajeitar o quadro que está mal colocado: perfeito, exemplo didático.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Ari.
Como sempre, súper clara a explicação!


----------

